# Last Chance to buy in 2010!!!



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2010)

The wife just called to remind me, last chance to buy points for 2010, and the 30% bonus apparently expires!


----------



## jb64 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ryan said:


> The wife just called to remind me, last chance to buy points for 2010, and the 30% bonus apparently expires!



Make sure you get a confirmation number. I purchased mine (or tried to purchase) last week, never got a confirmation number. It never posted on my AGR account and has yet to hit my AGR credit card. I sent an email to AGR inquiring about the transaction, but got a canned response about waiting weeks for partner points to post. No help. So, I thought I would just try to purchase again and went through all the steps on the website only to receive an error message that I had already bought my limit. So, the system knows I purchased the points but my points are no where to be found. So, on 12/29 I called customer service. The nice agent could not help me, nor could her supervisor. They can't figure out what happened. So, they basically wrote an email to customer support and I have yet to hear anything. I wonder if they will still give me the 3000 points since my transaction is not posting by 12/31?


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> The wife just called to remind me, last chance to buy points for 2010, and the 30% bonus apparently expires!


Well, I purchased 10k today (1/1). Had already bought 10k in 2010. Now just under 100k. Working towards a 3 zone bedroom award.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> Well, I purchased 10k today (1/1).


I am going to wait until later in the year to see if there are any bonus offers during 2011!




(Maybe like another 30% bonus offer!



) Unless you need the points for an award right now, I would recommend waiting!


----------



## JayPea (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to buy 10,000 points sometime in the near future again as I did last year. I could have waited last year, but didn't and missed out on the bonus. However, I also got in on a rebate of points when I redeemed a 30,000 point award. So it all evened out. Right now if airline schedules and personal schedules work out, I'm working on another airline/rail trip to my uncle's in Illinois. Tentative plans are to work it so I can be there during Train Festival 2011  in Rock Island, IL. Then a CZ/CS trip from Chicago-Seattle by way of Sacramento. Then figure out a way to get back home from Seattle: either by bus or some other means. Haven't even got plans ironed out yet and already getting excited!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2011)

JayPea said:


> I'm going to buy 10,000 points sometime in the near future again as I did last year.


How do you do that - unless you (or someone else) have 2 AGR accounts? You can only but 10K per calendar year per account!


----------



## Misty. (Jan 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to buy 10,000 points sometime in the near future again as I did last year.
> ...


If I'm reading that correctly, JayPea purchased points last year, but has barely even thought about buying this year's points at this time.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought 10,000 points last year. 2010. I am buying 10,000 points in the near future. 2011. Simple as that.


----------

